# Is This Any Good?



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

On my quest for a good camera, at first i went to an SLR, but price held me back.

So what would this be like, looks a good spec for the money and looks similar to SLR cameras but is a third of the price! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-FUJI-FINE...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ31388QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

I have the S3500 and thats ok, the one above is very good, not a full SLR but i say you cant go wrong with a Fuji, easy and simple to use.

Go for it, great price also!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MattFletcher said:


> I have the S3500 and thats ok, the one above is very good, not a full SLR but i say you cant go wrong with a Fuji, easy and simple to use.
> 
> Go for it, great price also!!!


Yeah ive always had fuji camera's. And it is pretty much an SLR, manual focus and u can change bits of the lens, so think this will be the one i go for!

Just need to sell my bose acoustimass then i can buy one! :lol:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

You cant change the lense it self like you can with a real SLR as it dont come away from the body, but can add on wide angle or macro lenses for different work.

Just build your self up, like you would with anything, good solid starting camera with good settings to have a play then get a real SLR.

This is my intension later next year, love picture taking but i find im limited to the camera now, just dont do what i want it to do.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MattFletcher said:


> You cant change the lense it self like you can with a real SLR as it dont come away from the body, but can add on wide angle or macro lenses for different work.
> 
> Just build your self up, like you would with anything, good solid starting camera with good settings to have a play then get a real SLR.
> 
> This is my intension later next year, love picture taking but i find im limited to the camera now, just dont do what i want it to do.


Yeah thats what i meant change BITS of the lens' :lol:

Its not the problem with not being able to use an SLR ive used my dad's 350d, 20d and 30d no problem its the price  :lol:

But this will be the choice for now, until next year  :lol:

Gaz


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

The Fuji is an excellent camera for the money - I have a Fuji S5000 which is a great bit of kit with an Olympus TCON-17 1.7x Teleconverter.

Also my mate who works for Fuji said it is one of thier best cameras - although he would say that wouldn't he .

It gave me a good grounding before I progressed and bought an EOS 30D, but tbh I'm still feeling my way around that and end up using it as a point and click quite alot.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I have the s5600 and it is great


----------

